# Harry's ped... what do you think (looks pretty "bully" to me)



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

Got permission... added it all in there, hopefully it is correct

http://peds.bullybreedresource.com/details.php?id=13693&gens=9&s=


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

He's a healthy looking boy  Nice build


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> He's a healthy looking boy  Nice build


thats not him... its his brother off a litter his parents had last spring... but if you crop the ears it is uncanny how they look exactly the same... color, marking, everything

i probably ought to take some new pics of harry-butt to show him off


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

finally got some pics taken

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/30193-harry-5-5-months.html


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

UPDATED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

nobody can tell me anything??


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Good Lookin bully


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Good Lookin bully


i know... i think he's gonna end up being pretty well put together (not really overdone) the chunk just turned 6 months yesterday... and already weighs 55lbs!!!!

he has been getting A LOT of attention lately on his walks! i have been feeling a little guilty though when people ask me what he is i usually say well his adba papers say apbt... but his ped. says amstaff. i know he isn't technically and amstaff, but everything in his ped goes back to staffs... mostly greyline, york, and some gaff. and honestly if i say bully NOBODY around here knows what i am talking about!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Trust me I know 
I get crazy looks when I say my boy is a bully


----------

